# Best windscreen rain repellant?



## mrcism

I know this will probably of been mentioned many times before, but id like to know peoples opinions on the best rain repellent for windscreens, which reduces smearing and lasts quite a while.

Any opinions would be really appreciated! 

Seb


----------



## jordanogrady

I'm using carlack, and it's great!


----------



## Skodaw

Read my mind, been thinking of trying one for myself


----------



## trenchfoot

We use Rain X on our aircraft - the exact same stuff you buy for your car. Personally I would NEVER use it on the windscreen of my car, but I'm more than happy to use it on the sides and the rear screen. 
I was with a friend who had applied it to his windscreen - and had done it properly and to the letter. At night when it was raining so hard wipers where needed, the screen became so smeary it was positively dangerous. 
He later tried to remove it - and tried everything - even Methylethylketone - a very aggressive degreasant agent we used in the RAF wouldn't get it off. Eventually it started wearing off with time and general wear, but it made the situation at night in rain, worse still.

Incidentally, the aircraft we are using it on are pretty fast so wipers are never used in flight, and extremely rarely on the ground


----------



## hallett

i use this: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_spray_shine_1.html i bl00dy love this spray, i use it everywhere, it doesn't smear in the rain and sheets and beads water excellently and is easy to top up after a wash, it is also excellent on paint i am waiting to get Z8 and red mist but i reckon it is better and you can use it on glass :thumb:

Daniel


----------



## -Kev-

carlack twins for me:thumb:


----------



## mrcism

Thanks Guys, keep the ideas coming! Ive tried rain x before but it doesnt last that long and i dont think its anything special, the car lack looks like it has good results!


----------



## -Kev-

mrcism said:


> Thanks Guys, keep the ideas coming! Ive tried rain x before but it doesnt last that long and i dont think its anything special, the car lack looks like it has good results!


the carlack stuff is superb, only thing is it can be a pain to use if the instructions aren't followed properly..


----------



## mrcism

fiestadetailer said:


> the carlack stuff is superb, only thing is it can be a pain to use if the instructions aren't followed properly..


Thanks for the tip, il prob have a go with car lack then, and this will probably be the first time il read the instructions, for anything infact!

Cheers Seb


----------



## trenchfoot

fiestadetailer said:


> the carlack stuff is superb, only thing is it can be a pain to use if the instructions aren't followed properly


Whats this stuff like if you have to use the wipers, at night, and in torrential rain?


----------



## Neil_S

The carlack stuff is my fav so far. Lasts forever on side windows, less on the windscreen, but more than acceptable durability.


----------



## -Kev-

trenchfoot said:


> Whats this stuff like if you have to use the wipers, at night, and in torrential rain?


depends what speed your going i suppose, but ive not been driving in heavy enough rain to need the wipers at all oncei'm doing 40mph+, even better on motorways, the water just won't stay still:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

Neil_S said:


> The carlack stuff is my fav so far. Lasts forever on side windows, less on the windscreen, but more than acceptable durability.


agree, ive found collinite 915 to be pretty good on the side windows too


----------



## mrcism

I use collinite 476s on my side windows and its pretty good also


----------



## Danno1975

fiestadetailer said:


> depends what speed your going i suppose, but ive not been driving in heavy enough rain to need the wipers at all oncei'm doing 40mph+, even better on motorways, the water just won't stay still:thumb:


How would this affect Auto wipers???, would they go thinking they were needed or would the product confuse the sensor???.

best to avoid on cars with Autowipers???.

Danno


----------



## The Cueball

trenchfoot said:


> I was with a friend who had applied it to his windscreen - and had done it properly and to the letter. At night when it was raining so hard wipers where needed, the screen became so smeary it was positively dangerous.


That sounds really bad!!!

I must say I have used rain x for years, and never had an issue, but I always thought that the point of the stuff was that you should NEVER need your wipers :lol:

Maybe I need to read the instructions again!!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

Danno1975 said:


> How would this affect Auto wipers???, would they go thinking they were needed or would the product confuse the sensor???.
> 
> best to avoid on cars with Autowipers???.
> 
> Danno


good question. i'm not really sure TBH


----------



## trenchfoot

The Cueball said:


> That sounds really bad!!!
> 
> I must say I have used rain x for years, and never had an issue, but I always thought that the point of the stuff was that you should NEVER need your wipers :lol:
> 
> Maybe I need to read the instructions again!!!!!!
> 
> :thumb:


Well no not necessarily, a friend of mine in LA swears by it too and although they dont get as much rainfall there, he still stands by it. My own experience of it on my colleagues car was really very bad and put me off having it on the windscreen itself - anywhere else is fine.... Once bitten, twice shy I guess


----------



## trenchfoot

fiestadetailer said:


> depends what speed your going i suppose, but ive not been driving in heavy enough rain to need the wipers at all oncei'm doing 40mph+, even better on motorways, the water just won't stay still:thumb:


Yeah I've seen how rain repellants work when I've been in the ****pit during landings in the rain, but the repellant has been regularly applied as part of a servicing schedule, and as well as that, we're probably landing at around 135 knots which is somwhere in the region of around 150mph it may even be faster than that, so the rain rep' is going to be pretty effective on an aircraft compared to a car!


----------



## Sandro

i thought Carlack was the boy, but now ive got Nanolex on my windescreen ive been converted. Its so much better and lasting really well.

Ive still got carlack on my side windows and its going strong after almost a year!!! but on my windscreen it hasnt lasted all that great in my experiences.


----------



## lofty

I've used Carlack on my last 3 cars ,all have had auto wipers and it has not caused any problems.I have found wipers are still neeeded at low speeds.I dont think it is intended to replace wipers only improve visability.


----------



## robbie_d

Carlack for me. As long as instructions are followed to the letter it will last a good long while.


----------



## Vyker

I use Rain-X, and I've had mixed opinions about it.

My first application of it was fantastic, no smearing, did what it said on the bottle!

My second application, and its all gone wrong, its patchy, smeary, juddery, not gone well. Despite applying it in exactly the same way.

My next hit on the windows for the winter will be Nanolex or G1.


----------



## PJS

One that'll be coming out soon....
Been working on the windscreen and driver's side like a trooper since Sept.
Think the new flat wipers have killed it a bit prematurely, but even so.
Effective from 32mph according to the speedo.


----------



## Bigpikle

PJS said:


> One that'll be coming out soon....
> Been working on the windscreen and driver's side like a trooper since Sept.
> Think the new flat wipers have killed it a bit prematurely, but even so.
> Effective from 32mph according to the speedo.


sounds interesting stuff :thumb:

I like Carlack as it works brilliantly from about 40mph on my cars and has been lasting for months and months. I always like to get 2 layers on the screen and its excellent. I've never had the slightest issue on its application either, and I'm not usually one for following instructions to the letter 

Look forward to the new one Phil - getting the roll-off to start at 'around town' speeds is the ideal IMHO, especially if it lasts as well as you suggest


----------



## Dixondmn

Carlack for me too, just re-applied mine after 6 months.

I've had mixed experiences with Rain X, the first time was awfull, but the next time I tried, it worked better. Carlack is the nuts though


----------



## gt5500

Danno1975 said:


> How would this affect Auto wipers???, would they go thinking they were needed or would the product confuse the sensor???.
> 
> best to avoid on cars with Autowipers???.
> 
> Danno


The wipers only wipe when they sense water on the screen, if the water is not there they won't wipe so you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## alan hanson

aquapel for me by far rain x isnt even in the same league. Easy application which lasts 9months minimum and thats with using your wipers too

Recommend it to everyone:thumb:


----------



## Scottland

Aquapel beats Rain-X IMO, and the Halfords own brand one is rubbish (again, IMO) 
The Aquapel works out quite expensive though as the only ones I've seen are the single use cartridges.

The Carlack always seems to get good feedback, although I've seen Duragloss (#751) do a cleaner and sealer in one that I've been meaning to try.


----------



## Dipesh

I've been using the turtle wax one. It seems to be pretty good and was on a fiver!


----------



## perm

Have not tried other products however currently using Nanolex. 

I found the car does need to be going above 50 MPH for the roll off to start. Below that speed rain drops that land form smaller drops which the wiper blades remove very efficiently meaning the screen stays more visible for longer. 

For me these products are not designed to replace your wiper blades but make the screen clear more quickly and completely.


----------



## hallett

Danno1975 said:


> How would this affect Auto wipers???, would they go thinking they were needed or would the product confuse the sensor???.
> 
> best to avoid on cars with Autowipers???.
> 
> Danno


the auto wipers are usually controlled by a sensor at the top of the windscreen so you could just not seal that bit and they would work as normal :thumb:

Daniel


----------



## mrcism

Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## Trodd69

I've always though that RainX gives me good results but admit to not having tried any other kind - I've never felt the need to change as it works for me.

I think the biggest benefit to keeping my screen clean and smear free has been fitting silicone wiper blades, I'm currently testing a PIAA blade and a Tripledge blade and find the PIAA great and the other a lttle better than standard rubber.


----------



## Gruffs

I have the carlack kit on my car and autowipers.

they work the same way as usual. I think they react to a change in the light over the sensor rather than detecting rain. 

The ironic thing is that because i have the carlack, i don't need autowipers so i turn them off. just flick on the one shot below 40mph.


----------



## Tom_O

I've used RainX for years, on every car I've owned. Never had any problems with smearing. Even when you splat a few bees on the screen, hit the washers and there's nothing left of them.

Not once have I had smearing issues.

Bizarre.

I've not used other repellants. What I do need now, is a plastic friendly one (for my visor).


----------



## Michael172

Rain racer.

You want the house kit. **** easy to use, and im not sure how long it lasts. I top my windscreen up every 6 months as the wipers eventually wear the stuff away but ive not bothered with the other windows for over a year so far. I also use it on Headlights and rear light clusters.










Ive used Rain X before, its ok, doesnt last anywhere near as long as Rain racer does.


----------



## Keir

I use a spray wax on my windows (_Megs NXT_ generation spray wax)
The water just beads up and rolls off, looks funny when you'r at traffic lights and then it starts chucking it down, you can just drive off and watch all the beads of water roll away.


----------



## PKNEC

I have used rain x and certainly had no issues with smearing but I wish it would last a bit longer or I am applying it wrong.Never the less it's awesome stuff.


----------



## Razzzle

Wheres Roy ??  

Daz


----------



## Spoony

Michael172 said:


> Rain racer.
> 
> You want the house kit. **** easy to use, and im not sure how long it lasts. I top my windscreen up every 6 months as the wipers eventually wear the stuff away but ive not bothered with the other windows for over a year so far. I also use it on Headlights and rear light clusters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive used Rain X before, its ok, doesnt last anywhere near as long as Rain racer does.


Where do I acquire this?


----------



## alan_mcc

Z8 on the windscreen, and Z2 on the side windows.


----------



## SubaruOutback

My vote goes for Nanolex Urban, it's very durable but water starts to roll off after 100km/h.


----------



## salmanhamid

Nice one I was looking for something similar!


----------



## -Raven-

opti-seal. Lasts ages, works awesome!
I don't even bother using wipers anymore LOL!

Rain X works ok, but doesn't last at all.


----------



## *Das*

I use Rain X and I like it. Ive used the one that looked like a Pink Dildo(sorry admin, cant remember what it was called  ) but i found that you got a build up at the point where the wipers ended. I like Rain X, it lasts a reasonable time and ok it does get removed but that's all dependant on the concentration of the screen wash IMO. 
Has anyone tried the Mer one? Twice the size of the Rain X but the same price.


----------



## Michael172

Spoony said:


> Where do I acquire this?


http://www.rainracer.com/pb2/buy.htm

Theres a 150ml bottle available for 16 quid. But its not the house stuff, im not sure if there is any difference, email them if you want, i always buy a bigger bottle but then i know what it does, but I have the house stuff. The burnishing gel is no use unless your windows are royally fecked.










I clean my Windows with glass cleaner before washing the car.

Just stick a MF applicator, or folded MF cloth over the bottle opening, and dispense some onto the applicator. Rub it in the windows in small ish, overlapping circles, clockwise, all the way round the car. Then work back round anti clockwise appling a second coating, without removing the previous stuff.

Then, wait about 2-3 mins, and wipe it off with a damp cloth. Its best to apply this before you wash the car, i find it best to get the hose pipe running over the windows and wipe the windows down with a clean MF cloth using the water to remove the dead sealant.


----------



## jainee

The best product is NeverWet rain repellent spray. It repels mud, rain, dirt and other liquids.

See the video at


----------



## Wash monster

I hated rain x because its smears for me with the wipers and at night i thought it was dangerous. I now use gtechniq g1 and it's really good just hard going to remove but worth it in my eyes


----------



## Mr Kirk

I've got a supernatural windscreen sealant kit to use. Anyone had any experience with application and results?


----------

